# Cloud on Fire???



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Is there a way to read within the Kindle  Cloud on the Kindle Fire? I sometimes would like to read books from my husband's account. When I use the Dolphin browser, I can access the Kindle Manager fine, but when books open, all I get is a black screen.  Does it work with Silk or not at all?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding is that you can only access one account at a time with any given kindle. So if it's registered to YOUR account, you won't be able to d/l anything from his account. You could de-register it from yours and register it to his, but then you would not be able to access anything from yours.

And I don't think their 'cloud reader' which would otherwise let you use a different account on a _computer_ will work with mobile devices.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, I don't plan on downloading anything or switching the Kindle account attached. I just wanted to read on Amazon in the Cloud Reader once in a while. So the cloud reader doesn't work on mobile devices? Rats. I didn't know that. I use it on my computer all the time. I guess I'll just do it that way then. Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cvwriter said:


> Yeah, I don't plan on downloading anything or switching the Kindle account attached. I just wanted to read on Amazon in the Cloud Reader once in a while. So the cloud reader doesn't work on mobile devices? Rats. I didn't know that. I use it on my computer all the time. I guess I'll just do it that way then. Thank you.


So, on your PC, you log into his account and then read books using the cloud reader?

When I try to access the cloud reader on my Fire HD, I get a pop up that says the Cloud Reader is not available for Android devices, that I should download the Kindle App from the Google Play store.

Betsy


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, on your PC, you log into his account and then read books using the cloud reader?
> 
> When I try to access the cloud reader on my Fire HD, I get a pop up that says the Cloud Reader is not available for Android devices, that I should download the Kindle App from the Google Play store.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I can use the Cloud reader on a PC. And on my Kindle Fire, I don't get any message. It opens like it would if I'm on my PC, but instead of being the book pages, it's just a black screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps I get the message because I have installation of outside apps allowed on my Fire.  At any rate, it's clear that the Cloud Reader doesn't work on a Fire.

Betsy


----------

